# malpolon moilensis



## Dakotalondon (May 14, 2012)

Hey I was just wondering weather theres any keepers ?
and are these on dwa? as i heard they've had there name changed ?
not in a rush to get one though , just find them interesting , any keepers experiences ? :2thumb:thanks


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Depending on who you follow this species has been split off into its own (monotypic) genus, _Scutophis_.

I asked exactly the same question regarding its status on the DWA myself last year, but it seems that it is still included in the act.

If they are anything like the closely related _Malpolon monspessulanus_, they should not be difficult to keep and would probably make very active and interesting subjects.

Regards,
Francis


----------



## Dakotalondon (May 14, 2012)

I thought that with its new name it might have been taken off dwa , ive been reading into them for 2 years now , still yet to find anyone with keeper experience which is unfortunate , as theres not all that much info on captive keeping - well theres a few sites but you have to google translate the sites lol most of them are in any language but english , 

Definatly a species I have my eye on , : victory:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

I keep a small number of Montpelliers (some for sale) and they are really interesting species, very pissy but when you give them the right conditions they do really well.


----------



## Dakotalondon (May 14, 2012)

slippery42 said:


> I keep a small number of Montpelliers (some for sale) and they are really interesting species, very pissy but when you give them the right conditions they do really well.



sorry - only just saw that you replied ! :2thumb: 
thats awesome which species do you keep ? are the ones you have for sale captive bred ?


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

monti's are great fun ive caught a few in cyprus and imo i dont see they need to be on dwa some of the mangroves have far worse venom and are more inclined to bite ive always found they go nuts initially trying to get away then they chill right out i had a juvie coiled round my wrist at a picnic in the hills and just left him there while i enjoyed a cold beer in the sun till he was ready to leave live most things if u push it and act like ur gonna eat them they will bite but so will a corn snake. (i also dont think our native adder should be dwa either every vets,hospital etc has antivenom and i cant see what difference is between one living in the garden and one being cared for and fed but this is a different matter and going off topic)


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

mikeyb said:


> (i also dont think our native adder should be dwa either every vets,hospital etc has antivenom and i cant see what difference is between one living in the garden and one being cared for and fed but this is a different matter and going off topic)


They are DWA because they are capable of delivering a life threatening bite!

If you have ever bothered to read the various and copious amounts of information on the web detailing the results which an adders enenomating bite can cause you would be in a better place to make such statements.

They are not corn snakes!


----------



## Dakotalondon (May 14, 2012)

I love reading about there social behaviour there just my favourite species of snake there amazing , :2thumb:
for anyone interested in them heres a awesome link that thrasops was kind enough to give me , 

http://hss.ulb.uni-bonn.de/2011/2402/2402-print.pdf

:2thumb:


----------



## Dakotalondon (May 14, 2012)

Sourced :2thumb: 
Malpolon moilensis yeyyy , now iv got to write up some placks for the eductional display there going in for the shop - when its open :gasp::2thumb:: victory:
totally excited there amazing , the trouble is I sit to write about 4 a4 pages and end up with about 10 lol theres so many things about them that I want to share , im obviously there biggest fan lol : victory: will upload pics when I get them - which will be 2-3weeks but still ! 
also possibly getting some montipellers so could have a very promising malpolon captive breeding program on the way 
its exciting I cant wait anyway lol 2 years iv been raving over malpolon the world needs to know.. lol XD


----------

